# Skyfall Characters



## Skyfall (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello Everyone
Im new to the MBTI types

and I wanted to know what types are

1.James Bond
2.Raoul Silva
3.M

thanks


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I Just watched Skyfall and here's my current positions:

James Bond - ESTP (possibly ISTP)
Raoul Silva - ISTJ (possibly INTJ)
M - ENTJ (Possibly ESTJ, but I'm leaning on ENTJ)

And bonus:

Q - INTJ (possibly INTP)


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Q: ENTP. Always has been. Ne creating crazy shit as usual. Maybe I'm being a bit audacious in this presumption?


----------



## Self Sabotage (Jun 8, 2014)

1. Istp
2. Entp
3. Entj


----------

